

Show HN: I built this to automatically backup photos on multiple online accounts - betterlabs
http://www.picbackman.com

======
betterlabs
Here is a blog post that describes the inspiration behind PicBackMan and how
it works: [http://www.picbackman.com/general/backup-photos-into-
multipl...](http://www.picbackman.com/general/backup-photos-into-multiple-
online-accounts-effortlessly-with-picbackman/). Would love to hear your
comments and feedback.

